

Caffeine for ADHD - tokenadult
http://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/index.php/caffeine-for-adhd/

======
tokenadult
"This question is a good one to illustrate the process of applying science-
based thinking to an individual patient question." Indeed. Individual patients
differ, so not even all patients with the same diagnosis will seek the same
treatment, but the thought process outlined in the article is helpful for many
treatment choices for many diagnoses.

